# Cobra behavior and your interactions.



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd like to ask some questions with regards to Cobra behavior, their frame of mind, their intelligence and their infamous unpredictability in captive care, and even to those in the wild. I know martin might know something from wild cobras particular to africa and captive care.
It's an interesting thing I would find great to study.

What experiences occur regularly with captive care?
For example, how do some cobras differ to others for intelligence, have they active cognitive thinking and to what degree? Are they capable of problem solving and mental imagery?

Have they basic emotion possibilities or ability to predict a persons actions in captive care?

How do captive cobras differ in behavior to wild cobras on the long term keeping and even to those in captivity for many years?

How do different species of cobra compare by behavior and reactions while being disturbed, hooked, and general maintanance by captive care inside and outside of the enclosure?

What are the most predictable unpredictabilities expected from all cobras in captive care and what has been learned of the particular behavior they exhibit(ed)?

Is there much or any difference to behavior from cobra individuals in africa to those in asia and areas of pakistan?

Something I haven't found much about through google, and would appreciate first hand answers from the keepers themselves and even some advanced reading would help, maybe a book that tells of the questions I ask. 

I don't know if they're silly questions with simple answers but it's sure something I'd like to know.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

My view is that you will find a great deal of variance in behaviour (habits, traits, predictability) between species, and to some extent within the same species of cobras. The answers to some of your questions could in my opinion be answered for one individual snake, however to round up cobra behaviour to the extent you suggest would lead to endless varying and contradicting answers.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a feeling it would be an extensive amounts of possible answers...


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> I'd like to ask some questions with regards to Cobra behavior, their frame of mind, their intelligence and their infamous unpredictability in captive care, and even to those in the wild. I know martin might know something from wild cobras particular to africa and captive care.
> It's an interesting thing I would find great to study.


As a rule of thumb, cobras are bombastic. They do every thing with effort and power. Out of a field perspective, they are so variable. From crazy as batsh*t to calm as a puppy.
As captives, most species are actually easy to keep, easy to handle, easy to maintain with very little difficulties. Cobras are actually great captives. They just tend to defecate alot. Their "unpredictability" is usually due to inept handlers, to be honest. In the field its a rare thing for me to need handling equipment to get a Cobra in a bag. 
Personally I find African cobras far more willing to defend themselves than their Asian counterparts.



> What experiences occur regularly with captive care?
> For example, how do some cobras differ to others for intelligence, have they active cognitive thinking and to what degree? Are they capable of problem solving and mental imagery?


They defecate like they are hollow and wipe their asses all over the front glass. Forest Cobras are exceptionally clever, West African forests in particular find interesting methods of making you soil yourself from time to time. But all species are always busy doing something. I don't know if they can solve problems but they certainly end up doing strange things.



> Have they basic emotion possibilities or ability to predict a persons actions in captive care?


No they don't, they react to what is presented to them.



> How do different species of cobra compare by behavior and reactions while being disturbed, hooked, and general maintanance by captive care inside and outside of the enclosure?


Again, highly highly variable from individual to individual. Some are crazy as all hell, and other just wanna be hugged!!! 



> What are the most predictable unpredictabilities expected from all cobras in captive care and what has been learned of the particular behavior they exhibit(ed)?


Expect just about anything and you will be fine. They can do the strangest things when the need presses.



> Is there much or any difference to behavior from cobra individuals in africa to those in asia and areas of pakistan?


In my experience, African cobras are fighters and Asian cobras try to bluff their way out of things.

Hope this helps


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for a great reply martin. Something interesting to think about.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I know I didn't ask the question.. but thanks a lot for that informative answer Martin. It's just gave me a few things to consider for my uni dissertation, thanks!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Happy to help


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

My Indian is very laid back as long as she isn't caught by surprise, the monocled is quite timid and the Cape will actively come after you as soon as she sees you, which confirms what Martin said really.............


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, I've found my cape will come at me with a gaping mouth and hissing, meaning business, certainly not much of a bluffer. I have no experience with other species, and have been thinking of a cobra from india and one from pakistan.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

African species, the exceptions being D. polylepis, have an enormous amount of predators, making the need to be aggressive in defence paramount. Cape Cobras in the wild can be a handful.
Consider this: if you think your Cape Cobra is agro in the cage, which is a controlled environment, wait until you find one in its habitat at 45 degrees celsius.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

45 degrees, I have her warmed to 36 in the warm half of the enclosure, even at that she's lightning quick.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

The Karoo, or entire Western Cape area, is a semi desert, and it gets hot!!! Cape Cobras are diurnal. When that sun is at its peak, they are at theirs. And they are very quick to defend themselves


----------

